
What I learned by bringing down LinkedIn.com - johnvega
https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/13/what-i-learned-by-bringing-down-linkedin-com/
======
kleopullin
This is a solid read for anyone in any field. There's a time when you have no
confidence, then false confidence, then real confidence with knowledge of your
own limits.

